# Help



## 97933 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone
Taking the bus down to Mazarron, Spain at the end of May, dont know whether to take the toll roads or national route, any advice about this?
What about LPG filling stations any body know of any down that route.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi

Where are you starting the journey from - Calais, Le Havre etc?

Thanks

Rapide561


----------



## 97933 (Mar 2, 2006)

We are starting from Dunkerque.
Jim


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Jim 

It would depend on how much you are prepared to pay, tolls for RVs are pretty hefty.. I would stay on the national routes .. 
Sorry can't help with LPG as we use diesel.


----------



## 97933 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Jim
Do you know what class a RV would be on the toll roads.
Jim


----------

